# will tank fish eat mosquito lavae



## Duzzy73 (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi there, 

I was wondering if my Angels will eat mosquito lavae as live food without any risk to the fish?

Regards Duzzy


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Surely your fish will!
Some livefood carriy disease, such as daphnia (I mean disease for fish) about mosquito lavae, they do carry diseases for human, I haven't heared about its risks for the fish. My dad doesn't allow me to feed my fish with that . You may try other live food as well  May I suggest self-cultured daphnia. That's cool!


----------



## fishgfish (Jan 19, 2005)

You can feed mosquito larvae to angels no problem, I used it many times on many types of fish. Now days I even have frozen qubes of mosquito largae, and frozen daphnia. But if you want to mess around with cultured daphnia, i think its worth it.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Are ther laws against keep/culturing mosquito larvea? They may grow up and be diseases carriers right?
About culturing daphnia, you may try:
http://www.petfish.net/daph.htm
http://www.livefoodcultures.com/Daphnia.html
http://www.fao.org/DOCREP/003/W3732E/w3732e0x.htm
Or find some via Gooogle!


----------



## fishgfish (Jan 19, 2005)

it is legal to culture daphnia.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah I know, they come to no harm! About mosquito larvea? I think that's dangerous!


----------



## fishgfish (Jan 19, 2005)

Frozen works best,


----------



## Duzzy73 (Feb 2, 2005)

I won't be culturing it i will just collect it from the water tank used on the garden at home, I live in Australia and this time of year its everywhere

Thanks for your help


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Good!
Well, in Vietnam, it's evrywhere too! And 'it' here is mosquito larvea . And this happens all around the year! Especially wet season.


----------

